# Supermarket with best value for money



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm new here and would like to know wuich supermarket is recommended by people from the forum.

Thanks


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Park and Shop for meat, union co-op for fish, geant or carrefore for everything else.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

LuLu's not bad. Carrefour gets right on my moobs.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I would say Carrefour, Lulu or Geant, if you're looking for value for money avoid Spinneys and Waitrose.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Carefour for most options, variety, shopping experience, cleanliness, but most expensive. Try the Modi apples!

Hypermarket - cheaper, but a bit messy, crowded, with more mid grade brands

West Zone - small, catering to mainly filipino, but cheap and they carry crystal light : )

Union Co-Op - cheapest and very fresh, but sometimes run out of chicken and other items

JMHO's


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

peterpan123 said:


> I'm new here and would like to know wuich supermarket is recommended by people from the forum.
> 
> Thanks


In my opinion the best value for money is at Lulu Hypermarket (there is one huge in Barsha behind Mall of Emirates, that you can see easily from Umm Suqeim Road): I also find there a lot of imports at a reasonable price. I like also that is convenient to go there because there is only the supermarket (and some small shop) in the building so you don't face the huge queues and parking problems typical of the popular malls on weekends.

For convenience shopping, amongst the small ones near to my house, I like park'n'shop the most.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Depends on your definition of "value".

There's huge, illogical differences in prices. We noticed one Branded product in Spinneys for 13Dhs which was 9Dhs in Le Marche (Geant), yet for other products it's the reverse.

I didn't find Carrefour to be much cheaper vs. the hell of fighting your way through the aisles and queues tbh.

Park-n-Shop definitely the best for meat & bread though.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

I would like to recommend the Carrefour
because we can accumulate points whenever we buy something as well as the price is very reasonable.

The name of this point card is 'MyClub'.
You can collect and use points.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Employee are we?! 

Carrefour have a habit of having one price on the shelf, and another at the till. Cheeky.


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! Went to carrefour and was shocked by the prices for vegetables and fruit, so it seems I underestimated the price level here


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Shopping for fruit & vegetables can be "interesting".

There are some locally sourced products - Saudi potatoes, Jordanian tomatoes etc. etc. that are VERY cheap.

European imported produce is indeed very expensive. Some of the supermarkets place the cheaper products out of your eye line, so have a good scan of the lower shelves


----------



## ajmalm (Apr 1, 2009)

Carrefour is best in quality.
Lulu for best for less price


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

ajmalm said:


> *Carrefour is best in quality.*
> Lulu for best for less price


----------



## NareshK (May 16, 2012)

How much does chicken breast n say a bag of brown rice cost there?


----------



## murraybiscuit (Nov 15, 2011)

Confiture said:


> /snip


i concur. although freshness is less of a concern than hygiene when it comes to carrefour. between the hands all over the food, people "tasting" the fresh produce and items falling on that soupy fish floor, i generally try to steer clear of the fresh stuff. things in sealed wrapping are the best option.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Forget supermarkets, go to the fruit and vegetable market. Better quality, more quantity and cheaper than any supermarket in dubai. It's even fun bartering with the stal, owners. We save about 70% on fruit and veg... Can't comment on meat as I don't eat the stuff.


----------



## murraybiscuit (Nov 15, 2011)

HarryK said:


> Forget supermarkets, go to the fruit and vegetable market. Better quality, more quantity and cheaper than any supermarket in dubai. It's even fun bartering with the stal, owners. We save about 70% on fruit and veg... Can't comment on meat as I don't eat the stuff.


is there some kind of minimum purchase on the greens there? it's a bit of a trek for me, but i've heard people doing a veg pool if one of them is going that way. i might just start something along those lines myself...

what's the best time to go there?


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

murraybiscuit said:


> is there some kind of minimum purchase on the greens there? it's a bit of a trek for me, but i've heard people doing a veg pool if one of them is going that way. i might just start something along those lines myself...
> 
> what's the best time to go there?


Some stall owners sell by kilo, by box, by bunch etc... So its worth pausing and seeing how much your paying for what your getting. Key is to ask the price, tell them no and reduce the cost by 30% and work your way up. Remember there are 100's of stalls so don't feel the pressure of having to buy. Pooling is a great idea as there is only a limited time frame 100 fresh red tomatoes is going to last you  Greens are quite good as they are typically 1 AED per bunch (kale, spinach, parsley etc...)

It's starting to get hot, so I go Friday morning 9am without the kids, and blitz it for 30 mins on my own. Now we found this place we never use supermarkets for fresh produce... Only for tins, cereals etc... 

If you like freshly made juices each morning, then this is the place to make it cost viable, I spend approx 150 AED per week and come back with well over 30 kilos of fruit and veg. This makes at least 2 fresh juices each morning and keeps us going for daily salads and veg dishes, not to mention the kids daily post dinner fruit. Some stuff doesn't need to be bought each week like a sack of potatoes and onions, these are bought once a month for no more than 12 AED each. this place has saved me a fortune from the rip off supermarkets, we love it so much we bought a 2nd small fridge and keep it in the maids room. 

My advice, go early and avoid the pandemonium. 
Barter on everything, even if it makes you uncomfortable (you won't win them all)
Don't be afraid to walk away from a negotiation, they will lower. 
Pay 5 AED for a helper with a wheel barrow, they load your car(I normally throw in small change I accumulate)
Ask to try melons, pears etc... They will cut one open for you... Don't feel obliged to buy
Check fruits thoroughly, ie if you buy a box of oranges the top ones look great you may want to dig a little
Dot get drawn into all cheap prices, if your not going to use 70% of what you buy then there's no point. Just because it's cheaper, if you don't eat it then don't buy it
If your a childless couple or single, then pooling with others is sensible. We often give a mixed vegetable box to a friend as we won't get through it all. You can halve your cost by pooling and still have a large amount.


----------



## Lulu110 (Apr 12, 2012)

That's some great info HaaryK. We're moving in July. Where exactly is the fruit and vegetable market?


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Lulu110 said:


> That's some great info HaaryK. We're moving in July. Where exactly is the fruit and vegetable market?


It's in al aweer, not far fro, midriff and dragon mart.


----------



## famonga (Jun 1, 2012)

Manama super market is also reasonable in price.


----------



## primo (Jun 8, 2012)

*Carrefour* has the best prices among all, referring of those two big supermarket, one in MOE and other in Mirdiff City center. There are several *Carrefour express* where average prizes are the same of Geant, Lulu, Choitram and Spynneys.

Choitram, Spinneys and Park&Shop has the pork area if u r interested.

best quality and brands found in Spinneys even if prices are little bit higher


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Are there any Internet grocery shopping services like Ocado etc?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes but I can't remember the name, my friends use it all the time.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Two supermarkets with good prices = Union Coop and Aswaq. Great prices on household items, staples and fruit/veg.


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

I prefer to pay the extra and shop in Waitrose in Dubai mall, Decent quality, and sell pork!! I can't stand Carrefour, Aisles are rammed and checkouts move slower than a sloths constipation, Makes my head bleed.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

To the OP, you come to Dubai for value for money?????

Sheesh, some people will never learn.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> Two supermarkets with good prices = Union Coop and Aswaq. Great prices on household items, *staples* and fruit/veg.


We're not all into stationery Elphaba....


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

HarryK said:


> Some stall owners sell by kilo, by box, by bunch etc... So its worth pausing and seeing how much your paying for what your getting. Key is to ask the price, tell them no and reduce the cost by 30% and work your way up. Remember there are 100's of stalls so don't feel the pressure of having to buy. Pooling is a great idea as there is only a limited time frame 100 fresh red tomatoes is going to last you  Greens are quite good as they are typically 1 AED per bunch (kale, spinach, parsley etc...)
> 
> It's starting to get hot, so I go Friday morning 9am without the kids, and blitz it for 30 mins on my own. Now we found this place we never use supermarkets for fresh produce... Only for tins, cereals etc...
> 
> ...



This sounds brilliant, great info, we are family of 5 and eat loads of fruit and veg at home (weight watchers zero points!!!), I arrive in August and would love to try this place once I've found my feet, if you feel like taking pity on a Newbie and sharing your experience will buy you a coffee (or carry your bags!) if you let me see how it's done one day!


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Tricktrack said:


> This sounds brilliant, great info, we are family of 5 and eat loads of fruit and veg at home (weight watchers zero points!!!), I arrive in August and would love to try this place once I've found my feet, if you feel like taking pity on a Newbie and sharing your experience will buy you a coffee (or carry your bags!) if you let me see how it's done one day!


No problem, direct message me when your settled and I'm sure either myself or wife would be more than happy to oblige. Good luck with the move!


----------

